# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Programe për të gjetur diçka shpejt në kompjuter

## benseven11

nje program shume i mire per te kerkuar
nje file nje fjale nje program ne kompjuter shume 
shpejt eshte Wilbur tek kjo faqe
http://wilbur.redtree.com
pasi shkarkohet si program klikohet tek index butoni dhe pastaj
klikohet ku thote nderto(build)
dhe programi  skanon  kompjuterin krijon nje index te plote per gjith cfare ka kompjuteri
dhe kur beni kerkim qofte duke futur nje fjale te vetme ose nje 
emer file ajo ta nxjerr shume shpejt se ku ndodhet.Eshte shume i shpejte si program me i mire se  ai qe ka vete windowsi.
nje program tjeter per te bere nje lloj inventari te gjithe programeve dokumentave dhe skedareve te ndryshem
eshte programi Mihov index maker tek kjo faqe
http://www.google.com/search?q=mihov%20indexmaker
te gjithe rezultatet e inventarit jepen si index dhe direktory ne
nje html format

----------

